

Athletes in YC or other top tier Accelerators  - mfingado
http://blog.athletepreneur.com/post/81457488182/top-startup-accelerators-w-athlete-founders

======
mfingado
Are there any other former collegiate or pro athletes that have been accepted
in to YC?

